# Puppy ears please!



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Show me your puppies growing ears!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

Kato at 12 weeks.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

A play by play from 9 weeks to 1 year old..... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

mcdanfam said:


> View attachment 165409
> View attachment 165425
> View attachment 165433
> View attachment 165441
> ...


 Thanks! So cute 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

lola21w-037 by stmcfred1, on Flickr

 



lola21w-035 by stmcfred1, on Flickr

And one of her younger, I loved her ears at this stage (but glad they both stood up)


lola13w-034 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

EARS!! She was staring down the fox in the left hand corner by the tv

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol funny and so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Bob Barker at all different ear (and colour) stages! Part of me hopes he never grows into them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

halo2013 said:


> EARS!! She was staring down the fox in the left hand corner by the tv
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's adorable. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

stmcfred said:


> lola21w-037 by stmcfred1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They grow too fast




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexter @ 10 weeks. Sorry bad pic was taken with my old phone camera


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

Here's a fresh picture of Odin, almost 18 weeks


----------



## mrfriedhoff (Jan 16, 2014)

My little Jill... 7 weeks!


----------



## Honkytonkmn (Jan 5, 2014)

Enoch at 8 weeks old.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

tacticalseries said:


> View attachment 166137
> 
> 
> View attachment 166145
> ...


Your puppy has some big ears!  hope my girls ears go up and stay up. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Yogi at 14 weeks. He's 16 now but no real change.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

*Tyson, Around 3 months old.*

WOW, i love ear threads  Lovely pictures people. Here's my Tyson, Around 3 months old.


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

hattifattener said:


>


WOOOOOWWWW, now that is a real "fur ball", i love him..or her 

edit: ok, it's her


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Striders ears at 6, 8, 10 and 12 weeks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

